# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Lắp Vitme vào motor

## phannv

Em mù tịt về máy móc và tự động hóa nhưng muốn tìm hiểu đôi chút và đang thắc mắc về một vấn đề (hơi ngu) mong các anh/chị giải thích giúp em ạ  :Frown: ( 

Em có tìm trên mạng hình ảnh về cái vitme, thấy nó là 1 thanh dài, em chưa hình dung ra làm sao để lắp được cái vitme vào cái motor được ạ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## phannv

À em đã hiểu, cần thêm 1 item nữa gọi là "Trục nối động cơ"!

----------


## audiophilevn

> À em đã hiểu, cần thêm 1 item nữa gọi là "Trục nối động cơ"!


tự hỏi tự trả lời luôn hả bác  :Smile: , đã biết tơi diễn đàn này rồi thì coi hết các mục DIY có gì không rõ thì hãy hỏi, tránh hỏi nhiều thứ lan man người khác có biết họ cũng làm biếng trả lời đấy bác

----------

